# IDLV application



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi All

I know there are threads regarding my queries but I am just trying to be specific and seek your valuable feedback...

I have an Indian license for 15 years. So I went to RTA in Sydney to apply for DKT. The lady there told me to get the IDLV from Indian consulate because...

1. The photo on the license is not clear.
2. The name on the license is not exactly the same as Passport.

So now I have to get IDLV from Indian Consulate via VFS Sydney. They need the following documents...

1. Affidavit from India or local - I am trying to get one from India. Following are my questions....
Need to know if it is okay to get one from India though I am in Sydney? 
Is it possible for someone to share the format of the affidavit? 
Is it okay if I get the affidavit from a lawyer in India on a stamp paper and get it notarized? or it should be issued by a magistrate only?

2. They also need a letter from the Indian RTO who issued the license - Is this mandatory? Can't the Indian consulate verify the Indian license which is anyways issued by the Indian RTO?

Request for your valuable inputs.

Cheers
Amit


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Can someone reply please?

Amit


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Amit,

I'm in a similar situation. So, what did you finally do?

Thanks.


----------



## nidhirana (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi

I have to get my IDLV in Victoria. I have got my DLE (Driving license extract) from Indian RTO. the problem here is that last name is different on my DL and my passport. My DL Carries my maiden name and the passport has my last name post marriage. I Just want to clarify that do i need a notary attested document for my name change as well?


----------



## manoj9845 (Apr 18, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I know there are threads regarding my queries but I am just trying to be specific and seek your valuable feedback...
> 
> ...



Hi Amit,

You will have to get the DL Extract from the RTO which issued you DL in India. You can ask any friend/family of yours to get it for you. They will then have to courier the document to you. You then need to get the document notarized/attested locally here and then submit it to VFS center. Long procedure, but there is no other way around


----------



## kashgenius (Dec 2, 2015)

*IDLV - Not needed in Victoria*

Hi,

I just discovered this.

You no longer need the IDLV for Victoria - Vicroads. They have started doing the verification themselves after you take a verification appointment with them.

Please call or visit Vicroads before investing 300 AUD in notary and apostille. My money went to waste. The VFS website for Melbourne is not updated and they still continue to do it despite having the rule rolled out 4 months ago. My wife's DL was verified by Vicroads.

The other tidbit. If your Indian DL is not verified by the time of drive test, you will get P2 if you pass. Once you show the verification, it will get converted into full license.

Hope this helps everyone.

Cheers,
Kashyap


----------

